# What Are These!?!



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

What are these? That Mole Launcher looks sweet. 

And I bet that grinder thing is pretty pointless in a standard, non fluff list/battle but it still looks cool.

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/07/sneak-peak-forgeworld-goodies.html

Anyone have any more on this?


----------



## [email protected] ANG3L (Mar 27, 2008)

I dont have any more info but I like the mole launcher team! 
They look really cool.

[email protected] Ang3l


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Hot... I LOVE that drill rig.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the drill tank thing looks ridiculous


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> the drill tank thing looks ridiculous


i agree, it looks like something out of thunderbirds not 40k


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like the drill rig tank, it actually looks how i i expect a siege tank would look,infact the drill bits on the front remind me of the tunnel drills used in modern coal mining.

nice to see the mole mortar back in ,goes nicely with the re-introduction of the space marine support weapon and the ork shock attack gun.All we need now is jes goodwin to redesign the eldar supprt weapons in plastic and i will be happy.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mole launchers? reminds me of the old 2nd ed Mole Morters.

I like the Hades breaching drill. Actually I would love rules for the tunnelers from Epic. How cool would that be having some 'specials' arrive behind your opponents lines lobbing demo charges?


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

There are plauge Ogrins, they are kinda fun.
no idea what the mole launchar is.

May be kits for a upcomming Citys of Death upgrade for 5th edition.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

the mole launcher looks imperial gurad and i think the drill thing is too
the other stuff looks chaos deamons


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

The drill thing is pretty cool, it reminds me of that thing they used to dig the chunnel. Haven't been around long enough to remember the mole launcher, but it looks cool nonetheless.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

but why plague ogres? they are easy  to convert, just ordinary ogres with spawn parts and green stuff


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Because some people have more money than talent


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not a big fan of the mole launcher, but i love the Plague Ogryns. The drill is kinda average.


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Because some people have more money than talent


lol :laugh:
This is a great Truth.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what the rules are? More so use to be?


----------



## jjmon3y (Jul 14, 2008)

i think that the mole launcher is just like the 2nd edition ones, so thats pretty sweet


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I think they both look cool. The drill is what I'd want to bust open some walls.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Because some people have more money than talent


ah good point, you mean the same people who buy entire armies off ebay because they have not got the time, nor patience nor talent to paint/ build them themselves?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the mole launcher thing looks pretty cool actually. the nurgle ogryn blob doesnt though.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Those plague ogryns will make excellent Heralds of Nurgle/Daemon Princes for Nurgle Daemon armies or Chaos Spawn/Daemon Princes for Chaos Marine armies.

I can't look at the siege drill without wanting to stick lots of Khornate symbols on it and find a place for it in my World Eaters army!


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

in siege type games you can basically make tunnels and pop up behine there walls. its cool.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They used to have a couple of different types of moles in the original Epic game, one was even big enough to put a company of IG in. It added something different from tanks and titans.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That breacher drill is AWESOME! I'm glad I didn't scratch build a crappy version. I thought this was just going to be a massive drill bit on treds, but it looks pretty cool.

-Dirge


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

i have more money than talent, not that im rich and would prefer my models to look amazing by someone with talent than me messing it all up


----------

